# Twinstar Style Light for 800 mm Tank



## Robert Fletcher (12 Oct 2018)

I have an 800 mm tank very well planted. The light I am currently using is an Aquael LEDDY Slim 80 - 100 cm. What I would like is a Twinstar as they are great looking and the elevated position gives better coverage over the tank. The problem Twinstar do not make one for my size of the tank it is either 600 or 900 mm.

The only one I can find is made by Chihiros plant light A801, however, no one seems to be carrying this model I would have to get it through AliExpress from China and I take it I would be hit for tax on arrival.

The other thing I could do is use an extender but I am unable to locate such a device.

Has anyone got any ideas but please don't ask me to but a new tank.

Robert….


----------



## Siege (12 Oct 2018)

Twinstar 600 adjustable comes in E or S version.

Give AG a call if not on website. Normally have them in.

Will mean you have 10cm gap each end but will be fine.


----------



## Robert Fletcher (12 Oct 2018)

Siege said:


> Twinstar 600 adjustable comes in E or S version.
> 
> Give AG a call if not on website. Normally have them in.
> 
> Will mean you have 10cm gap each end but will be fine.


Thanks, Siege I knew someone would give me an answer. I did not think they would adjust that much. I will give Dave a call next week. As long as the spread of light is even.
Robert


----------



## Nick Norman (13 Oct 2018)

I also have a 80cm tank and looking at upgrading my light. Thinking of getting the Twinstar 600 SP pendant light. Would either hang it form the ceiling or make some wall brackets.  I think the adjustable metal legs on the 600 SA don't look that great. Aquasabi are the cheapest I have found.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Oct 2018)

There's an 801 on there. Does say "no import charges" but like anything with Ebay you pays your money and takes your chances I suppose.


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Oct 2018)

Nick Norman said:


> Thinking of getting the Twinstar 600 SP pendant light


Have a look through Tims thread in the link below, I would avoid any of the Twinstar P lights as they simply don't hang very stable.
Tim has found a way around this using the adjustable versions and I'm working on my own way too.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/naturescape-back-to-basics.52807/page-7


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Oct 2018)

Wonder what's happened to @Hinterfeld.com these days. They use to have quite a large selection of lights at reasonable prices but they seem to have a very limited stock these days.


----------



## Edvet (13 Oct 2018)

My dutch dealer had to order too, maybe they gonna push the new (Vivid) lights more.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> My dutch dealer had to order too, maybe they gonna push the new (Vivid) lights more.



Which are these ED?



Andrew Butler said:


> Tim has found a way around this using the adjustable versions and I'm working on my own way too.



I posted in Tim's thread about making some acrylic brackets to fasten to the end of the fitting Andrew a bit similar to the picture below which is from the link I posted earlier about buying the Chihiros A series. Wouldn't take much just cutting a rectangular piece of acrylic and drilling holes to match the fitting. I don't know if @Tim Harrison tried but the holes in the Twinstar are 4mm which are the same as black plastic number plate screws so you should be able yo attach the acrylic plate to the fitting using them.


----------



## Edvet (13 Oct 2018)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-chihiros-rgb-vivid-looks-very-promising.54030/


----------



## Siege (13 Oct 2018)

Nick Norman said:


> I also have a 80cm tank and looking at upgrading my light. Thinking of getting the Twinstar 600 SP pendant light. Would either hang it form the ceiling or make some wall brackets.  I think the adjustable metal legs on the 600 SA don't look that great. Aquasabi are the cheapest I have found.



The SA metal legs do look rather smart. I use both the normal S and the SA. I can post some pics if you want. They look much better than the budget C range of lights if that is what you were thinking of.

Worth paying £10 extra to get from UK shop. By the time you pay euro exchange charge on card transaction probably only a fiver in saving. If you have an issue you’ll need to send it back to European seller.
I once bought 2 eheim filters from a German shop. Turned into a bloody nightmare when heating elements in both failed.....

Check out what Tim did with his SA to suspend them. Does look good


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Oct 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Wonder what's happened to @Hinterfeld.com


I think I read something about moving premises, quite the truth in that I don't know.



AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I posted in Tim's thread about making some acrylic brackets to fasten to the end of the fitting Andrew


I did see it before. I got both my twinstar SP swapped for the standard tank mount but i want suspended lights so I can adjust height and it's not in the way for cleaning either.
I'm going to get some section aluminium cut, drill it and just swap the ends out. I know of a brilliant hanging kit; Kanlux ROPE-NT150 not easy to get hold of in UK but they're around £5 a set and well worth every penny.


----------



## Nick Norman (13 Oct 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Have a look through Tims thread in the link below, I would avoid any of the Twinstar P lights as they simply don't hang very stable.


Yeah it doesn't look very balanced on just one wire. Better going with the SA and doing something similar to Tim.



Siege said:


> Worth paying £10 extra to get from UK shop. By the time you pay euro exchange charge on card transaction probably only a fiver in saving. If you have an issue you’ll need to send it back to European seller.


That's true, Might be better to pay the extra at aquarium gardens. I quite fancy seeing the tanks they have on show, would be nice to see the twinstar in action and compare to other lights. Just need an excuse to drive up there from London.


----------



## Nick Norman (13 Oct 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'm going to get some section aluminium cut, drill it and just swap the ends out


Do the black ends come off easy? thought they might be riveted on or are they just screwed?


----------



## Siege (13 Oct 2018)

Quote - That's true, Might be better to pay the extra at aquarium gardens. I quite fancy seeing the tanks they have on show, would be nice to see the twinstar in action and compare to other lights. Just need an excuse to drive up there from London.

——————————————————————————————————————————
I saved loads by buying my filters from Germany (up until recently eheim didn’t have set prices). Cost me a lot more than my saving when I had an issue combined with the agro when dealing with Germany.

We are only talking about a fiver saving in getting a Twinstar from Europe. The second it turns up with an EU plug on it there goes your saving. That combined with no one to talk to on the phone if you have an issue getting it from uk is a no brainier.

AG is a few mins from huntingdon. It’s 45 mins on the train from kings cross. Can get a taxi to the shop 10 mins from station. Or straight drive up m11. Well worth seeing the lights in person. To be fair AG and George farmer videos light is exactly how you see it with the eye in real life.
Tanks look amazing in real life.

Ps. Personally I wouldn’t change the ends of the lights. The power cable goes straight though one of the ends.
Just copy what Tim did with the SA but perhaps use number plate screws, looks cool also nice and easy. Also easy to revert if you want to.


----------



## Andrew Butler (14 Oct 2018)

Nick Norman said:


> Do the black ends come off easy? thought they might be riveted on or are they just screwed?


They are just screwed but as @Siege says the power cable goes through and it would void warranty. The version Tim has didn't exist when I got my lights so I'm trying to get the ones I have hanging stably.



Siege said:


> Ps. Personally I wouldn’t change the ends of the lights. The power cable goes straight though one of the ends.


----------



## H.Alves (3 Feb 2019)

Siege said:


> The second it turns up with an EU plug on it there goes your saving. That combined with no one to talk to on the phone if you have an issue getting it from uk is a no brainier.



The cord is a non issue. It comes with an ac adapter, with detachable cord, so you can easily exchange it for an UK standard one. You probably have one around already or might cost what 1£? Warranty might be an issue, since I am not sure its an international warranty and you can drop it anywhere or whether you are supposed to return it to the shop you have purchased it from. Prices across EU are not supposed to change that much, but In fact, at least in some items, they actually do. Not sure about twinstar items though.


----------



## Siege (3 Feb 2019)

Warranty is return to base as per most fishy type things.


----------

